
PHP Sucks - tdurden
https://evertpot.com/PHP-Sucks/
======
throwaway2016a
I run a shop that sometimes works on PHP projects. It's true that the
reputation of the language causes issues.

It's hard to hire, people who are competent software engineers don't want to
work for a PHP shop - because of the reputation - and people who are willing
to work with PHP are often people who can't write good quality software.

It's not that good/great software can't be written in PHP it's that over the
years it has gotten a reputation as a terrible language due to the propagation
of bad coding practices and some quirks of the languages that haven't been
true for 8+ years but people associate with PHP still.

------
treve
Would maybe consider "The effects of PHP's bad reputation" as a better title.

------
burrnii
[http://phpthegoodparts.tumblr.com](http://phpthegoodparts.tumblr.com)

